
CSS 3: A Giant Serving Of FAIL - nickb
http://alex.dojotoolkit.org/?p=625
======
karzeem
I have a history in publications, and the thing that annoys me most about web
standards is that a lot of stuff that Quark and InDesign have made absolutely
mundane in print isn't even on the horizon for CSS.

Little touches like easy rounded corners, smart text wraps, and detailed text
formatting are what make a site. In desktop publishing, that stuff has been
easy enough for a kid to do for almost a decade.

